# If Only I Could Do This For A Living......



## Marty333 (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope you guys enjoyed it


----------



## Paige Lewis (Feb 15, 2011)

Stunning photography and a beautiful tort!


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 15, 2011)

yup i did! thanks!


----------



## Angi (Feb 15, 2011)

I think you will some day. Keep at it, study and take classes. Someday we will be looking at your photos in magazines.


----------



## Edna (Feb 15, 2011)

You will do this for a living one day! Or you may apply your talent and passion elsewhere and excell in another field. My fav shot is the one showing the bottom of her pretty little foot. Too sweet!


----------



## Fernando (Feb 15, 2011)

nice job!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 15, 2011)

Very cool!! Come take nice pictures of Nelson


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with Edna, I LOVE the foot picture!! They are all great, but that one is my fav!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 15, 2011)

You can, easily!! Very good pics.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 15, 2011)

Wonderful picture. Just keep at it and you could have your own business doing this.


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 15, 2011)

Great Pics, though you do have a nice model to work with!


----------



## Cameron (Feb 15, 2011)

Great pics, Marty. You could definitely do it for a living if you wanted to. You are good.


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 15, 2011)

if you dont mind me asking what lens are you geting up so close to the tort with, i love your depth of field! i want pics of my torts like that!!!!


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 15, 2011)

NEtorts said:


> if you dont mind me asking what lens are you geting up so close to the tort with, i love your depth of field! i want pics of my torts like that!!!!



The funny thing is I only use a canon powershot SX120IS


----------



## Tom (Feb 15, 2011)

Learn this and learn it good. Good things don't just "happen". Driven, talented, intelligent people MAKE good things happen. Find a way. Never give up and whatever you want will eventually happen.

You got some talent there. You just have to find a way to capitalize on it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 15, 2011)

Outstanding Marty, way good.


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! It means a lot to me how much you like my pics and how much faith you have in me!


----------



## LRBailey (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice photos! You know...you can make a living at photography.


----------



## Jessicap (Feb 15, 2011)

Marty, you are extremely talented and could definately make a living taking photos.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 15, 2011)

You are one talented young lady, I would talk to a guidance counselor myself (if they still exist) and see what they can recommend so you can make your dream become a job, there is no better job than doing what you love to do. BTW I love your pics


----------



## jrholls (Feb 16, 2011)

I need a new point and shoot.....I think I know which one I'll be getting now  Those pictures are breathtaking, great job.


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 16, 2011)

Just make sure to read the manual! I dont use the auto setting I use all the different settings to get what I want  Thank You all once again! It means a lot to me! I just wish i knew how to get out there you know


----------



## Angi (Feb 16, 2011)

You are so lucky to be young,smart and have a talented that could take you where ever you want to go. I hope you choose to see the world through your camera lens. And take beautiful pictures of animals from all over the world. 
I wish my torts could have a photo session with you. I have a hall way that could use your art.


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 16, 2011)

If only you werent over 2000 miles away LOL


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 16, 2011)

Update


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 16, 2011)

how many pics did you have to take until you got that shot?


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have no clue if she stays still not long but if she is moving it takes forever.


----------



## Cameron (Feb 16, 2011)

LOVE that last pic!


----------



## zoogrl (Feb 16, 2011)

I love the pics! You definately have talent girl!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 16, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> NEtorts said:
> 
> 
> > if you dont mind me asking what lens are you geting up so close to the tort with, i love your depth of field! i want pics of my torts like that!!!!
> ...



That camera has a 1CM Macro - http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Canon/canon_sx120is.asp

That means you can get within 1/2 INCH of your subject!

Show us some CLOSE pics Marty! 

ALSO go ahead and set it on "AUTO" focus, etc. and see what it does for the lighting. 

Your composition is real good. If you want to take "no flash" pics.. set it on black&white or sepia.. they will look good with no flash.. but what do I know.

SHOOT A ZILLION AND SHARE WITH US!!!

NERD


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 16, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Just make sure to read the manual! I dont use the auto setting I use all the different settings to get what I want  Thank You all once again! It means a lot to me! I just wish i knew how to get out there you know




Good job!! Looking forward to seeing more of your photography!


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 17, 2011)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> > NEtorts said:
> ...



Hey Terry! Thanks for the reply! I try to shoot really close macro shots at blurs up. I cant even go to the full limit. What other settings should I change to get the best close up pic possible?


----------



## fhintz (Feb 17, 2011)

www.fullsail.edu is near you I believe and they have a program in Digital Arts & Design. That probably goes into more than just photography, so it might be more involved than you're interested in, but might be worth a look just to see.

Also, UCF offers a BS in Photography.

Even if you're not interested in the actual degree, if you look into them, you might get some leads on how to network and get your photography out there.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 17, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Redfoot NERD said:
> 
> 
> > Marty333 said:
> ...



Quit trying to make these changes until you have everything "in-balance"! Stay with the 'auto-focus' until you learn that. Humidity.. temps.. lighting [ location/type of lighting ].. are all MAJOR factors! Master the "AUTO" first. 

I AM IN NO WAY DISCOUNTING YOUR GOD-GIVEN TALENT, EYE AND ENTHUSIASM.. ALLOW THEM TO MANIFEST!

Reading your manual is theory.. practicing the parameters creates experience which enables the balance you are seeking.

[ I've hesitated to post a pic.. this is to only show the potential of cameras today! ]

My camera has ONE HALF the MACRO potential yours has -











Keep practicing.. I am...

Terry K


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank You Terry


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 17, 2011)

Marty, you have a gorgeous tort, photography skills, and lots of patience as well to get these stunning pics. Thanks for sharing, you're definitely someone I look forward to seeing more pictures from.


----------

